

Let's Code: Test-Driven Javascript kickstarter ends today with over $36K - AMA - jdlshore

My "Let's Code: Test-Driven Javascript" kickstarter [1] announced on HN three weeks ago [2] is wrapping up today. It's been far more successful than I anticipated, with over 800 backers and over $36K in pledges. I thought HN might be interested in my experiences, so I'll be answering questions in this thread.<p>[1] http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/188988365/lets-code-test-driven-javascript<p>[2] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3977240
======
hlangeveld
How familiar were you with KS? I can see you backed a recent project yourself.
When did KS come on the radar for you?

~~~
jdlshore
I play D&D and occasionally read Order of the Stick, so I first started paying
attention when Rich Burlew had his record-breaking Kickstarter [1]. Rich's
professionalism and good management of the process was an inspiration for how
I've been approaching mine. It's actually been pretty interesting to follow
along with his updates, even though I didn't back his project.

I'd heard about it before then and a friend of mine had also conducted a
Kickstarter [2] but up to that point I had never looked at an actual project.

[1] [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/599092525/the-order-
of-t...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/599092525/the-order-of-the-stick-
reprint-drive)

[2] [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/242604490/irish-
language...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/242604490/irish-language-
hunt)

